# Michigan Out Of Doors



## rough_surface (Jan 3, 2009)

What has happened to this show? I remember how I could not wait for Thursday night to come so I could watch it. The last few months the show has lost my interest. I'm sure others out there feel the same way I do also. My personal opinion, I think it went sour when Jimmy took over the show,Kelly pursued another path, and they brought back Jenny. Hopefully someone will figure this out before it is to late and we have to watch the antique roadshow at 8:00 on Thursdays.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I think the show has been great since Jimmy took over. As always I wish he would include a little more instructional than fluff but all in all it is the best the show has ever been


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I like that show alot better than he,he,he,he,he,he,he,he,he, Wilderness journal Sorry Kyle but drop the laugh guy he,he,he,he,he,he,he,


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree Rough, I always watched it (going back to Fred T. not sure if I am alllowed to say his name...) but just tonight I was on the computer doing nothing and I missed the show and it was no big deal. Remember when PBS used to use Mich. Outdoors on pledge night.... And it brought in some big bucks otherwise they would not have continued it, now PBS does not really care as it does not have the following.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mort Neff
Jeffey Chiappetta
Fred Trost
Bob Gardner
Rob Trott,
ect, ect, ect.
and a whole lot of other guys did or are doing outdoor shows. Some shows are better than others depending on the time period and your outlook. I can't really put any of them down, they all have a purpose.


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it just me or is Bob Gardner a little bigger every time he's on the show? The best is when he sits at that restaurant and talks with his mouth full. Geeeeez!

-Greg


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh and that Kyle is a goofball...ahehehehe.

-Greg


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Jimmy and Jenny are doing a great job imo.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

ggrybas said:


> Is it just me or is Bob Gardner a little bigger every time he's on the show? The best is when he sits at that restaurant and talks with his mouth full. Geeeeez!
> 
> -Greg


 
LOL... One of these guys used to come to our local Wild Game Dinner and bring old films from the older shows..good stuff.
But the guy himself wouldn't give you the time of day unless you had a free hunt or something to give him.:smile-mad What a Tool.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

SPITFIRE said:


> Jimmy and Jenny are doing a great job imo.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

SPITFIRE said:


> Jimmy and Jenny are doing a great job imo.


If you ONLY enjoy hunting..


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

rough_surface said:


> What has happened to this show? I remember how I could not wait for Thursday night to come so I could watch it. The last few months the show has lost my interest. I'm sure others out there feel the same way I do also. My personal opinion, I think it went sour when Jimmy took over the show,Kelly pursued another path, and they brought back Jenny. Hopefully someone will figure this out before it is to late and we have to watch the antique roadshow at 8:00 on Thursdays.


 The antiques road show aint bad, considering the other options available.
MOOD definitely needs to re-vamp there fore-mat.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I liked it more when Kelly was on it and not just for the obvious reason :evilsmile...last night was kinda boring, but they have had some really good episodes lately imo


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I really like the show, but am not a duck or goose hunter. So, I really didn't watch last night's episode. I really can't figure out why they don't focus on deer hunting during deer season???


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

It is hard to please everyone however with Jimmy just adding a new guy Jordan Browne. This guy should beable to help bring some new blood and excitement to the show. I would like to think things will start getting a little more exciting!! Keep up the good work Jimmy!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

slayer said:


> I like that show alot better than he,he,he,he,he,he,he,he,he, Wilderness journal Sorry Kyle but drop the laugh guy he,he,he,he,he,he,he,


That guy cracks me....But yeah goofball



SPITFIRE said:


> Jimmy and Jenny are doing a great job imo.


I think they are doing a great job too.. Yeah they have less deer hunting and I prefer deer hunting, but it is Michigan out of doors and there's a lot more to do than just deer hunt in MI and IMO that is what they are expanding on..


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Jimmy is doing a good job. It is a lot of work doing a show like this. I to would like more deer hunting this time of the year.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

toots said:


> Jimmy is doing a good job. It is a lot of work doing a show like this. I to would like more deer hunting this time of the year.


x3, still like to watch the show a lot though


----------



## jimmyg (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys - its been awhile since I have been on here and wanted to say thanks for watching the show! I agree with many of you that we should have more deer hunting on this time of the year. We have featured 5 bowhunts this fall and only 2 of them were successful. We do try and cover all the stuff going on this time of the year, and that gets a little tricky. We have had a guy taping most of the deer season and as luck would have it, most of the bucks have been passed on. Just not having a lot of luck getting a good hunt on tape. We will keep trying. Doing a weekly half hour show based on Michigan's Out of Doors is great - but like many of you know. It doesn't always happen every time you hit the woods. I think I have my bird hunting fix covered for the year - off to deer woods. Thanks for watching - 

Jimmy Gretzinger - Michigan Out of Doors T.V.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I personally think the show is better than every. There is a ton of variety they are covering and I really like it all. I was thrilled to do a segment this year on mushroom picking. Some of the things I might not be interested, like the duck hunting last night, but others are and I always enjoy seeing people out doing what they love to do. Keep up the great work!


----------



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

Parkerman I don't know who gave you that version of the lottery issue but MUCC did nothing of the sort. In fact, it was MUCC that worked at considerable expense to make sure clubs have lottery licenses. They were gone without MUCC's efforts.

And what has MUCC done for Michigan's sportsmen lately? You should check out the Hunting Heritage bill. And if you're looking for coverage of Michigan's deer season that's not a year old and has some pretty nice bucks, we just posted our latest OD episode on MichiganOutofDoors.com -- the official home of Michigan OutofDoors Magazine and MUCC's media arms.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

MOOD,
There's a lot of haters out there. Browse the forums. You'll quickly find out who there are. 
The usual suspects, so to speak. 

If one of them got caught for fishing with 3 lines, he'd probably not admit it here.

While not always the case, the people that have a hatred for "the cops" have often had contact with "the cops", if you get my 3 lined drift.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Havn't watched it in years and have never opened the online mag that comes with my MTPCA membership. I think they would do better if they brought Kyle on board..... just as long as he gives up the laugh. Like his show best. Just have to watch with the mute button on. hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehhehehehehhehehhehehehhehehhehehehehhehehehhehehehehehhehehhehehhehhehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Pinefarm said:


> If one of them got caught for fishing with 3 lines, he'd probably not admit it here.


What's gonna happen if you get caught fishing with 3 lines?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I loved the recent segment on the CO investigation and the poached buck...It was great!


----------



## BigSky (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad someone posted the web site to Michigan Out of Door's. Used to love the show when I lived in Michigan (the Fred T. era). Just watched last week's show. How cool is the internet!!!!!


----------



## BigFinnFire (Jan 4, 2007)

You and Jen are doing a great job Jimmy! Keep up the good work. Hey, from old shows past....they used to have a fishing report and Hunting report from all zones in Michigan, are you guys going to be bringing that back as well, i know that it is hard to cover all of everyones interest! Best wishes to succesful deer hunt to Ya'll!


----------

